# fell under glass table?



## piranah (Jul 6, 2008)

ok ...i got dispatched today to a glass table that fell on a party....so upon arrival the wife is freaking and i asked where he was...she said on the porch i went huh.....what happened...she said he fell off of the roof through a glass table....i was like,.....thank you dispatch lol....any way the guy wasn't hurt....he said his pinky finger hurt ..of coarse i did full immobilization but the doc was laughing so hard that this guy fell off of his roof through a glass table and wasnt hurt ...i guess the doc couldnt find anything but he bruised his finger.....lol lucky SOB huh lol....


----------



## Jon (Jul 6, 2008)

Lucky works just as well as good!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, I guess it is a good thing that dispatch didn't know the true nature of that call, otherwise you and your partner would have flown to that scene and been severely disappointed when you got done with the call looking at each other and saying "that’s it"...


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 7, 2008)

When you get dispatched to a "serious" call you get all your nerve worked up and you are reviewing your treatment plan in your head and if you are lucky enough to have an extra crew member or two assigning tasks for them. I was dispatched to a severe arm laceration. So, ok, get all the bandaging stuff ready and get your lock set set up to start your IV. Then Dispatch comes back and says possible arm amputation. Now the adrenaline dumps and your are working overtime in your mind getting the treatment plan ready. We get to the scene and there is a guy sitting on the ground holding his arm against his body. Not one drop of blood, a small scratch and an obvious broken arm. He was telling the family member that called in that his arm was falling off. 

Talk about a "whewwww" moment when I saw that.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jul 7, 2008)

One thing I have learned in 15 years, dispatch gets 80% of things right 20% of the time, or is it 20% right 80% of the time???:unsure: I always go into scenes expecting the unexpected...that way if its a legit call I'm all set, and if it's bull then I'm not disappointed and keyed up for nothing. Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## piranah (Jul 8, 2008)

ya it was kinda interesting....lol


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 9, 2008)

I had the opposite recently happen. Toned out to 51 yo female, weakness, disoriented, hx of flu. Ended up with a previously undiagnosed 370lb diabetic with a blood sugar of 526


----------



## EMTAlex209 (Jul 9, 2008)

Typical dispatch......


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 12, 2008)

love it when he doc is laughing at stuff like that!


----------

